# High Pressure EGR Cooler Coolant Bypass Valve Spring



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

I am in the process of replacing the engine thermostat and discovered that the HP EGR Cooler Coolant bypass valve spring was broken. I believe that this is what others refer to as the EGR cooler thermostat. From what I have read its purpose is to bypass cooling to the EGR cooler when the engine is at low temperatures to facilitate quicker warm up to normal operating temperature. The EGR cooler must be replaced as a unit. 

Someone please tell me this part has been redesigned! It would be nice to know before I drop $500 on another cooler.

If the only consequence is extended warm up times, I am considering just installing the cooler and pinning the valve open to admit coolant all of the time.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

D'you mean this spring?
https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=884641&stc=1&d=1583589451


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Yup! The spring acts in opposition to the vacuum actuator.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

My throttle valve spring broke a couple of thousands of miles ago and it is on my work list for week after next. Many throttle valve springs have broken.


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Spring....


----------



## Nyc Dito (Jun 11, 2015)

Must be something in the air. I just replaced my EGR cooler at my Indy but the valve was at fault, not the spring.


----------



## Best4x4xfar (Oct 3, 2008)

subdude said:


> Spring....


That looks like the spring associated with the Vacuum Bypass unit, not the throttle spring Doug references..

I'm assuming the Vacuum bypass closes, and the spring returns it to the open position? Are you currently getting any associated codes?

If the coolant bypass is not opening back up and providing cooling, I would think you'd end up with a code from the EGR temp sensor seeing the temps too high?

If not, maybe the coolant flow is enough to 'push the valve' back open after the actuator disengages, and the spring maybe is just additional engineering to make sure the passage opens back up?

I would suspect if you 'Pin it Open', it may prevent the actuator operation and throw a code? :dunno:


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

Just an FYI Those auxiliary egr coolers have extended coverage through bmw


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Ziggy328xi said:


> Just an FYI Those auxiliary egr coolers have extended coverage through bmw


I replaced the EGR cooler myself. Do you know how to file a claim?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Ziggy328xi said:


> Just an FYI Those auxiliary egr coolers have extended coverage through bmw


Not at BMW RP for my X5d

http://www.bmw-rp.com/production/bmw/reimbursement_bmw_portal.nsf/submit.xsp

Recall 18V-755: Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) Cooler ***8211; 2013-2017 BMW
BMW of North America, LLC (BMW) is recalling certain 2013-2018 BMW 328d and 328d xDrive, 2014-2018 328d Sports Wagon and 328d xDrive Sports Wagon, 2014-2016 535d and 535d xDrive, 2015 740Ld xDrive, 2015-2017 X3 xDrive28d SAV and 2014-2017 X5 xDrive35d SAV vehicles equipped with an Exhaust Gas Recirculation (EGR) module with an integrated cooler.

https://bmw.oemdtc.com/281/recall-18v-755-exhaust-gas-recirculation-egr-cooler-2013-2017-bmw


----------



## Nyc Dito (Jun 11, 2015)

Ziggy328xi said:


> Just an FYI Those auxiliary egr coolers have extended coverage through bmw


Not according to BMW and my local dealer. I emailed BMW NA after my local dealer said it wasn't covered. I also have the ability to run my VIN at the dealership on the service side and my EGR cooler is not covered. SCR, DPF and a couple of other items are still under warranty.


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

EGR cooler and thermostat replacement and retest have been completed satisfactorily. Having the Forward(Pre-SCR) NOx sensor replaced and the adaptations reset for both FWD/AFT sensors today at the dealer. Hopefully that cures the emissions related issues.


----------



## Nyc Dito (Jun 11, 2015)

subdude said:


> EGR cooler and thermostat replacement and retest have been completed satisfactorily. Having the Forward(Pre-SCR) NOx sensor replaced and the adaptations reset for both FWD/AFT sensors today at the dealer. Hopefully that cures the emissions related issues.


Same here. Car is currently at the dealer getting both NOx sensors replaced under warranty


----------



## diapason8 (Jul 1, 2011)

montr said:


> I replaced the EGR cooler myself. Do you know how to file a claim?


Quick question - how hard was it to replace yourself? I've seen a procedure online for doing it but wasn't sure how hard it actually was.

I'm suffering from the same broken spring issue.


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

diapason8 said:


> Quick question - how hard was it to replace yourself? I've seen a procedure online for doing it but wasn't sure how hard it actually was.
> 
> I'm suffering from the same broken spring issue.


There is some interference removal to expose the cooler. Once you get to the cooler. the job is not bad with the exception of 2 T45 bolts that retain the inlet flange to the exhaust manifold(LH side facing the engine compartment). They are easy to remove with an extension but you will have to get creative to align and install. I used a mirror and used electrical tape to hold the bolt to the socket until the bolts were started. Then used needle nose pliers to remove the tape from the bolt. Some remove the air pipe to make it easier but I did not think it was worth the risk of removing and potentially breaking the flexible sections of the pipe or connected blow by pipe. Take your time.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

As mentioned in previous post, replacement is not difficult. To get the two T45 bolt, I used the following:
https://www.amazon.com/7Pcs-8inch-Drive-Extra-Socket/dp/B07FDDWDRC


----------



## alinvictor (Oct 23, 2012)

*Broken Spring..*

You can fix this under 10 bucks. Not the best looking but simple. Let me know your toughs.

See my other post:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13304975&postcount=17


----------



## alinvictor (Oct 23, 2012)

*Broken Spring..*

forgot to attach a picture


----------



## alinvictor (Oct 23, 2012)

*Broken Spring..*

...and a video:

https://youtu.be/ZqpO7DVBddM


----------



## TexnKeroburner (May 5, 2017)

My dealer completed the recall checking the egr cooler and found my code 243 was from my auxiliary egr cooler and they did not warranty it. It was the spring as well.


----------



## nick9one1 (Mar 8, 2017)

subdude said:


> I am in the process of replacing the engine thermostat and discovered that the HP EGR Cooler Coolant bypass valve spring was broken. I believe that this is what others refer to as the EGR cooler thermostat. From what I have read its purpose is to bypass cooling to the EGR cooler when the engine is at low temperatures to facilitate quicker warm up to normal operating temperature. The EGR cooler must be replaced as a unit.
> 
> Someone please tell me this part has been redesigned! It would be nice to know before I drop $500 on another cooler.
> 
> If the only consequence is extended warm up times, I am considering just installing the cooler and pinning the valve open to admit coolant all of the time.


I found the best solution to egr problems is to delete it completely.

$20 egr delete kit - blank of the exhaust port, blank the coolant fittings, replace egr with straight pipe. Then have the EGR function deleted in the ECU.

No more problems


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I was able to get everything working correctly and pass emissions for now. In the future I may do just that when I can properly plan it out. I have owned this vehicle for 7 of the 10 years since new. This is the second EGR cooler(1st was replaced under warranty), an SCR metering valve, 2 NOx sensors(fwd/aft). Non-emissions related - #6 injector, glow plugs and module, and a few things either under CPO warranty or recall. The DPF is at its calculated EOL however I believe I can extend that by cleaning at some frequency. At some point it may just make sense for that stuff to go away....


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

Nyc Dito said:


> Not according to BMW and my local dealer. I emailed BMW NA after my local dealer said it wasn't covered. I also have the ability to run my VIN at the dealership on the service side and my EGR cooler is not covered. SCR, DPF and a couple of other items are still under warranty.


ive replaced like 5 of em rather recently (within the past 3 or so months id reckon) all covered. but then again i think all of them we on x5's so it might only be x5's


----------

